# Corvental



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone else have their dog on this med? Fred's been prescribed it (and steroids) for a chronic lower lung inflammation problem we found last month.

Unfortunately the stimulant effect is bringing out all the many many many troublesome behaviours he arrived with nearly 10 years ago. It makes him really hard to live with, much harder than originally as this time around he doesn't sleep all day. 

The vet does know I'm struggling, and has advised to reduce the dose slowly, but if I reduce it enough to allow him to sleep he starts coughing again. We are seeing the vet again next Monday as we're still trying to get his meds at the right level but just wondered if anyone else had a similar problem.

Luckily he sleeps all night, better than he's ever done before as he's so tired I should think! But it can't be any nicer for him than it is for me.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

No advice sorry, just sympathy for you and poor Fred! 

Hope he gets better quickly so you can both get back to normal


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you. Sadly he won't get better from this, it's now lifelong - they said probably an allergy. Just hope to get the meds right sooner rather than later! He's just having a nap in his crate, so hopefully his body is adjusting, yesterday he napped for an hour in there, today I hope for 90 mins!


----------



## Yorkie mum (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi. My yorkie started this drug with steroids two weeks ago. He's going crazy with the pacing and agitation and he has started urinating all round the house. At first I thought it was his age- he's 15, but none of this was going on before he started on this course of meds. He's had steroids before but he's never messed, I can't keep him on this he's driving himself crazy. He's also got chronic bronchitis. Did things settle down or have you had to change meds? I can't do this to him I almost think the coughing was less stressful. 

Maxx used to sleep all day now it's all I can do to get him to sit still for 5 mins it's so awful to see him like this.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yorkie mum said:


> Hi. My yorkie started this drug with steroids two weeks ago. He's going crazy with the pacing and agitation and he has started urinating all round the house. At first I thought it was his age- he's 15, but none of this was going on before he started on this course of meds. He's had steroids before but he's never messed, I can't keep him on this he's driving himself crazy. He's also got chronic bronchitis. Did things settle down or have you had to change meds? I can't do this to him I almost think the coughing was less stressful.
> 
> Maxx used to sleep all day now it's all I can do to get him to sit still for 5 mins it's so awful to see him like this.


Steroids often cause increased drinking and urinating and often increased appetite too, but it may be the Corvental that's causing the worst side effects they are listed as
The following side effects have been reported; restlessness, agitation, excitement, vomiting, diarrhoea, polydipsia, sedation, reduced appetite and polyuria.
If signs of CNS excitement occur (twitching, restlessness or convulsions) discontinue treatment immediately.

There is more info on the drug on the link

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/pet-meds-prescription-only-corvental-c-21_721

There may be other drugs that will assist with helping the breathing and coughing that wont cause the side effects, its worth speaking to the vet if you haven't already..


----------

